# Rechner startet immer wieder...?



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe seit gestern folgendes Problemm, wenn ich meinen Rechner "herunterfahre" macht er das, startet aber sofort wieder ich habe XP SP2.
Kennt sich da jemand aus wie ich das beheben kann?

gruß Helmut


----------



## SBC-User (31 Dezember 2008)

das problem kenne ich andersrum, ich habe meinen pc hochgefahren und er startete daraufhin immerzu neu, lag am netzteil, das hat war defekt und hat die befehle vom mainboard nicht mehr richtig angenohmen was zu diesem verhalten führte


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2008)

...ich will hoffen das es bei mir nicht die Hardware ist...bei mir ist es ein Notebook, z.Z. ohne netzteil....


----------



## SBC-User (31 Dezember 2008)

hmmm, das ist dumm, mit notebooks kenne ich mich mit dem acpi nicht so genau aus, da wirds nämlich richtig kompliziert, wie gesagt so war das bei mir damals


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Dezember 2008)

Wenn er unten ist, den Einschaltknopf lange (über 5 Sek.) drücken und gedrückt halten. Was passiert dann? Geht er dann aus? Was macht er beim nächsten Mal?


----------



## eYe (31 Dezember 2008)

Habe mit einem HP Desktop vom Kunden mal das gleiche Problem gehabt, geholfen hat im Endeffekt sinnloses herumspielen im Bios.
Einfach mal sämtliche Funktionen die damit irgendwie zusammenhängen könnten umschalten (wake on LAN, restart after power failure, etc)

Ich weiss nicht mehr welche es im Endeffekt war, aber Rechner ließ sich dann wenigstens wieder ausschalten ^^


----------



## Hoyt (31 Dezember 2008)

Hallo

Ich hatte schon mal das Problem, dass der Rechner beim Herunterfahren einen BlueScreen verursachte, und dadurch neu gestartet wurde. Schalte mal unter *"Systemsteuerung - System - Erweitert - Einstellungen (Starten Wiederherstellen)"* den Hacken *"Automatisch Neustart durchführen**" * aus.

Evt. liegt ein Treiberproblem vor welches beim Herunterfahren ein automatischer Neustart der Rechners zur Folge hat.

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2008)

vielen Dank für rege anteilnahme...
@Rainer
so wie du beschrieben hast mache ich ihn jetzt aus (schalter 5sec. drücken)
er bleibt dann aus. Beim erneuten einschalten bleibt das Problemm.

@eye
deine vermutung könnte vielleicht treffen, ich hatte in letzter Zeit beim ausschalten immer eine Systemmeldung, die ich einfach ignoriert habe. Aber jetzt hilft das ignorieren auch nicht mehr...

@hoyt
da muss ich mal schauen....

gruß helmut


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2008)

@hoyt
habe gerade den Schalter ausgeschaltet und hatte dann den Blue Screen mit einer Systemmeldung.
Ich glaube das muß nächste Woche mal unsere EDV ran, na ja ob die das hinbekommen....

gruß Helmut


----------



## Sven_HH (31 Dezember 2008)

eventuel mal in der Ereignisanzeige nachsehen... kann helfen die Ursache zu finden

*Systemsteuerung --> Verwaltung --> Ereignisanzeige*




Gruß
Sven


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2008)

...so ich habe den Rechner runtergefahren und geschaut was in die Zeit passt:


```
Die Registrierung des Benutzers "LAP74\xyz" wurde gespeichert,
obwohl  eine Anwendung oder ein Dienst auf die Registrierung während
der Abmeldung zugegriffen hat. Der von der Registrierung des Benutzers 
erwendete Speicher wurde nicht freigegeben. Der Upload der Registrierung
wird durchgeführt, wenn diese nicht mehr verwendet wird.

Dies wird oft durch Dienste verursacht, die unter einem Benutzerkonto
ausgeführt werden. Versuchen Sie diese so zu Konfigurieren, dass sie unter
den Konten "Lokaler Dienst" oder "Netzwerkdienst" ausgeführt werden.

Weitere Informationen über die Hilfe- und Supportdienste erhalten Sie 
bei http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
```


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Januar 2009)

Hallo Helmut,
hast du an der Software oder der Hardware deines Rechners irgend etwas verändert ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Januar 2009)

...frohes Neues Ralf, ja eigendlich verändere ich ständig die Software, du weißt doch ich arbeite auch mit Siemens (Wartungsverträge. SP, HF usw.)....aber zu der Zeit habe ich keine Software verändert, es praktisch über Nacht aufgetreten...
Heute ist mir aufgefallen das mein Touchpad nicht reagiert und jetzt kann ich nicht mehr finden wo mann das einstellt...

gruß Helmut


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Januar 2009)

... das Touchpad wird normalerweise in der Systemsteuerung unter Maus eingestellt ...
Hast du eventuell deinen USB-Controller etwas überlastet ?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Januar 2009)

...so wie du es beschreibst kenne ich es auch, aber da ist nichts. Zu dem USB, ich bin doch Energie Sparer,  neh ich habe nur meine Maus und gelegentlich einen Stick daran. Zudem habe ich auch den Rechner mal nackend betrieben um zu forschen ob eines von den Geräten Ärger macht.
So richtig weiß ich auch nicht weiter...

gruß Helmut


----------



## Sven_HH (2 Januar 2009)

versuch es mal hier mit 


```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control]
"WaitToKillServiceTimeout"="2000"
```
 
der Eintrag bewirkt ein schnelles schließen von Prog. + Diensten die sich "Aufgehängt" haben

Gruß
Sven


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Januar 2009)

Hallo Sven,
sag mal wo finde ich den Schalter unter [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control] gibt es ja so einige Menüs.
Sind die 2000 die Standarteinstellung oder soll ich den Eintrag dann auf diesen Wert stellen.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Sven_HH (2 Januar 2009)

*Ausführen --> regedit*

und dann durchblättern.

Standart ist 20.000 entspricht 2 sce.

Ja auf 2000 stellen

Du kannst den Code aber auch im Windows Editor schreiben, abspeichern und anschließend die Endung .txt durch .reg ersetzen. Dann einfach doppelclick darauf und schon wirds in der Registrierung eingetragen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Januar 2009)

...so ich habe den Schalter gefunden und geändert...leider ohne erfolg....

Ich denke auch das der nicht so richtig bei meinen Problemm helfen wird, wenn ich es richtig interpretiere ist das ja nur eine Wartezeit bis das System alle Anwendungen beendet hat. 
Das geht bei mir relativ schnell der Rechner hängt sich nur irgendwo bei einer Anwendung auf...nur wo....?

gruß Helmut


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Januar 2009)

... wenn du den Rechner von einer CD bootest ... und ihn dann wieder herunter fährst ... schaltet er sich dann ab und funktioniert dann das TouchPad wieder ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Januar 2009)

...probier ich gleich morgen einmal, hab den kram in der Fa...liege schon auf den Sofa...:icon_redface:


----------



## Ralle (2 Januar 2009)

Hast du mal manuell versucht, möglichst viele Dienste zu beenden. Vielleicht findest du dann heraus, welcher Dienst das ist. Wurde der PC mit einem anderen Nutzerkonto bearbeitet oder/und etwas installiert? Du könntest z.Bsp. mal alle anderen Nutzer entfernen (so das nicht zu viel Arbeit macht). Hat dein Nutzerkonto Admin-Rechte? Das könnte man zumindest mal kurzzeitig einstellen, unter Siemens-Software läuft es ohnehin nur so wirklich problemlos (wenigstens meißtens  ).


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Januar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...probier ich gleich morgen einmal...


jetzt ist "morgen" ...
Was ist nun mit deinem Rechner ?
Hast du dir die Installation zerschossen oder die Hardware ? Also funktioniert es von CD ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Januar 2009)

...ich weiß noch nicht, ich bin schon im Büro, aber diese verfluchte CD liegt bei unsere EDV da komme ich jetzt nicht ran...

...wenn das so weiter geht stelle ich gleich meinen Rechner in der falschen Rubrik zum Verkauf an, beleidige ein paar Forum Mitglieder, fliege aus den Forum und schmeiße meinen Rechner vom Tisch...hatte wir doch so oder so ähnlich....

P.S. ich warte jetzt bis Montag, hoffentlich kommt unsere EDV aus dem Winterschlaf zurück, die verstehen eh mehr davon wie ich. Aber ich halte dich bzw. euch auf den laufenden wie es weitergeht.

gruß Helmut


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Januar 2009)

hallo noch einmal,
stand der dinge ist das wir es nicht hinbekommen (die edv und ich), wir werden nächste woche den rechner neu aufsetzen.

vielen dank an alle die versucht haben zu helfen.

gruß helmut


----------



## sue port (16 Januar 2009)

noch zwei zum schluß, könnte es daran liegen?
um aber einen hardware defekt auszuschließen würde ich empfehlen den pc
mal mit knoppix zu testen,
ob das verhalten da auch provoziert werden kann.

oder siehe anhang,
bei der einstellung zwischen ernergie verwaltung und dem bios und dem windows beenden kann es zu solchen phaenomenen kommen.

best regards

sue


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Januar 2009)

Hallo sue,
bei mir sieht es so aus:

Anhang anzeigen Unbenannt_1.bmp


Anhang anzeigen Unbenannt_2.bmp


kannst du damit etwas anfangen

...was ist den dieses knoppix dingsda...?

gruß helmut


----------



## sue port (16 Januar 2009)

http://www.knoppix.org/ 
hier erstmal was knoppix ist, die auf der page erklären das schöner als ich

zu den screenshots:
am besten mal bei "netzschaltervorgänge" alle auf herunterfahren setzen,
nur mal zum test.

greetinx


----------



## BlackEagle (30 Januar 2009)

> @hoyt
> habe gerade den Schalter ausgeschaltet und hatte dann den Blue Screen mit einer Systemmeldung.
> Ich glaube das muß nächste Woche mal unsere EDV ran, na ja ob die das hinbekommen....


 
Es wäre auch gut zu wissen was der BlueScreen für Informationen ausgegeben hat. z.B. eine STOP Meldung oder der name einer
Datei z.B.

STOP 0X000000E1 ( ......... ) oder
nvdisp

Gruß Stefan


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Januar 2009)

Hallo Stefan,
hat ein bischen gedauert aber hier die Systemmeldung.


```
STOP: C 000021a {Schwerer Systemfehler}
 
Der Systemprozess Windows Logon Process wurde
unerwartet beendet.
 
Status 0x00000000 (0x00000000 0x00000000).
 
Das System wurde heruntergefahren
```
 
gruß helmut


----------



## eYe (31 Januar 2009)

Zu dem Fehler findet man bei Google reichliche, eventuell hilft ja dieser Lösungsansatz weiter?

http://www.jasik.de/shutdown/stop_fehler.htm#21A


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Januar 2009)

hallo eYe,
dein Link hat mich weiter gebracht.


```
[B]Mögliche Ursache: [/B]
1. Fehlerhafter Gerätetreiber 
2. Fehlerhafter Systemdienst eines Drittanbieters 
 
[B]Mögliche Lösungsansätze: [/B]
1. Melde Dich als Admin an und führe folgende Befehle aus: 
Start/Ausführen -> cmd   [Enter] drücken 
hier dann folgendes eintippen 
sfc /scannow   [Enter] drücken 
2. Start | Ausführen -> [I][B]msconfig.exe [/B][/I]
Gehe dann zu [B]Dienste [/B]und setze zuerst einen Haken bei 
[B]Alle Microsoft-Dienste ausblenden[/B]. 
Jetzt schalte alle übrigen ab und boote Dein Rechner neu.
Schaue jetzt, ob eine Besserung eingetreten ist. 
3. Treiber und Programme von Drittanbietern, die
Probleme bereiten deinstallieren.
```
 
...ausgeführt, rechner neu gestartet, es kam eine Meldung das
eine fehlerhafte Datei gelöscht wurde und später konnte ich den
rechner normal herunterfahren...

Danke an alle...alles wird gut...

gruß helmut


----------

